# Hobie Seats



## Jeprox (Apr 6, 2007)

Folks,
Really don't want this degenerating into a Hobie Bashing Session, because I have an Outback and an X Factor and wouldn't trade either of them for anything else. However, after an epic pedal of 14 Kms plus on Saturday in really crappy conditions, I am less than in love with the Outback's seat. I found myself continually having my big fat OLD bum sliding forward as the lugs that fit into the appropriate scupper holes just don't seem to stay put. The Apex 1 seat in the X Factor is rock solid and doesn't move an inch. It gives good support and I couldn't be happier or more comfortable in it.

My question is: Has any Hobie owner out there ever modified the deck hardware on their yak to allow for the fitting of another brand of seat? I've ordered the appropriate fittings from Hooked 1 but would value an INFORMED opinion. Any suggestions or photos greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Jeff


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

i used to get that same problem but fixed it by removing the seat and now use an inflatable pillow (much betterer for my bony bum) and just use the back rest....


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

G'day Jeprox, no I don't have a problem with the seat, Mine is actually kind of hard to remove but it is still new. However on my other yaks I have a seat theat has straps that hold the bottom back just as the top ones hold it forward. It is just a matter of clipping them onto a couple of padeyes. These seats also have a larger variety of pockets in the back and some straps I found useful for keeping my milk crate in place. I'll have a look later when it's cooler in the shed...lol..and make another post with a name if I can find one.
Cheers
Mike


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

I know exactly what you're talking about Jeff.

If I was to be critical of my Hobie revo this would be it, the seat is extremly uncomfortable and slides forward out of those holes often. I reckon the old strap to the back and strap forward would be a far better way to do the seat, just like the old ones.

I have lost count the number of times the seat has come out of the holes especially when I slide forward to the front hatch. I know some of you are going to say wrap the plugs with tape but I reckon hobie should come up with something better than that.

Oh well the hobie is 99 percent perfect just has a dodgy seat 

Cheers


----------



## Sunhobie (Jun 22, 2006)

Have you pussies got enough strength to push the plugs all the way in?
When you install the seat, you need to use a fair bit of pressure to install the plugs.
Next time you are about to launch, look around for a strong young man to come over and give your plug a push.
    :shock: :? 8) :lol:


----------



## saysme (Apr 29, 2007)

My revo seat sits really snug and I DO have to give it a good push into the holes when I fit it (I use the back holes if that makes a difference). Hint-from experience if you can feel the lugs against your butt, they are not all the way in. I Have never had it come out even with 6hrs on the water.
And I find it really comfortable and easy to adjust.


----------



## Jeprox (Apr 6, 2007)

Mal Mal Mal,
Not on my agenda to look for strong young men, but then it never would have occurred to me to share the Karragarra "Love Nest " with you either. Suitably chastened, I will heed your advice and push till I can push no more. Wouldn't be the first time I couldn't see the forest for the trees.

But if you're wrong Mal................. Attack of the Pussies !!

Jeff


----------



## fishingchap (Sep 7, 2007)

i do the samer thing as saysame

never had a problem and never had a problem


----------



## FISHPEDDLER (May 12, 2007)

I had similar problem with my Outback seats - fixed by a simple clip on a line at the back of the seat. This clips onto a thin line I ran from each side at the rear.
Cheers Paul


----------



## Jeprox (Apr 6, 2007)

Mal,
As for the young men concept, I may own a Hobie, but that doesn't make me a pedal-phile !Good thing I don't own a Swing as well.

Jeff


----------



## flea (Jan 24, 2008)

yep im with sunhobie
I know the first time i went out that same thing happend to me seat slipping forward.
Now i put the plugs in the holes & push hard with my thumb haven't had any trouble since then ,fish for 4 hrs no problems.
As for a fat but got one of them to.
Cheers Kym.


----------



## Dillo (Dec 6, 2006)

Youse all

Have no problem, just punch the seat bungs into the holes and thats that for the day.

Rod


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

gra said:


> Righto, gunna have to get a hammer, if I push any harder I'll poo.
> 
> Gra


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

pmsl

cheers


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Same here guys never had a problem with the lugs coming out and I have spent 12+ hour sessions out in the yak fighting fish peddling and paddling never had a problem. the only problem I have with the seat is I broke one of the clips the other day, its just snapped clean in half. (its the newer plastic clips) So Mal next time im up that way ill call in and giveyah a looksey

Lee


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

gra said:


> Righto, gunna have to get a hammer, if I push any harder I'll poo.
> 
> Gra


bwaa ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha you idiot Gra ha ha ha ha ha ha ha :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

i seem to be missing something here , i have a 2007 Quest and i dont know about the holes you guys are talking about , i just clip the seat front and back , and move it around with my bum when i start to get numb , what are these holes i have to look for


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

bazzoo said:


> i seem to be missing something here , i have a 2007 Quest and i dont know about the holes you guys are talking about , i just clip the seat front and back , and move it around with my bum when i start to get numb , what are these holes i have to look for


Baz

These are on the new model pedal yaks.

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

So do we need to pack a hammer when we go fish Gra, we have been called pussies tonight? :lol: :lol:

Cheers


----------



## Jeprox (Apr 6, 2007)

But in a "loving way". Ya still luv us don't ya Mal?


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

I usually have trouble getting the seat out of the yak, never had a problem with them coming out on their own.

My biggest problem with the seat is the buckles slip and the seat then lays back. I have had to tie knots in the straps to stop them slipping. Anyone else have this problem? as apposed to the pegs coming out which I have not experienced.


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

yankatthebay said:


> I usually have trouble getting the seat out of the yak, never had a problem with them coming out on their own.
> 
> My biggest problem with the seat is the buckles slip and the seat then lays back. I have had to tie knots in the straps to stop them slipping. Anyone else have this problem? as apposed to the pegs coming out which I have not experienced.


Yeah I have had this happen it can be very annoying

Lee


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

TUFFIN UP YOU OLD PUSSIES ! Can't those wrinkly old butts hack it HEHEHEHE should try your Apex 1 seat Jeff might have put some different hardware on but it should work or maybe just tone those buns up ,glad to be of help.
Cheers ,
Brad


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

Sorry cant find a name on those seats (no name brand?) but they worked well enough and were pretty comfortable. Or you could push something inside of the plugs :shock: to fatten them up a touch :shock: ? Failing that you could find your self a nice virgin hair quilt to sit on :shock: :lol: :lol: or push the plugs in harder? On the outback there are padeyes not far behind the seat that could be used for an aftermarket job. Aside from that I can't help you much as I am a toughened up, bloody good bloke with a ready hammer, non-wrinkly butt and I find it like floating on a virgin hair quilt...lol :lol: :lol:
Cheers
Mike
:lol: :lol:


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

I can see it now Gra roaming the street of the Gabba late at night pushing plugs on to innocent kayakers its just wrong Gra don't do it.
Cheers ,
Brad


----------



## Sunhobie (Jun 22, 2006)

Jeprox said:


> Mal,
> As for the young men concept, I may own a Hobie, but that doesn't make me a pedal-phile !Good thing I don't own a Swing as well.
> 
> Jeff


Very good Jeff :!:

What I think you might be experiencing is premature plug expulsion. Although nasal delivery has been found to be quite ineffective, you can take steps to resume a satisfying pedal experience.
If the plugs are too tight: shave a little off the ribs on the plugs, (getting excited yet?) and you will achieve a firm fit without having to use excessive force.
If the plugs are too loose, try using a little heat shrink around them, to firm them in the sockets.

The seat plugs on a Mirage seat should not pop out and cause discomfort. If they do, something is not right. The Mirage seat has these plugs to prevent the seat from moving, whilst allowing easy adjustment of rake. With a strap-held seat, there is always a little movement.

Bear with it boys, the truth is out there.

Sure, I still luv ya, can't you tell :?:


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

I have never had the seat move in my Revo and have covered a lot of miles inthe last six months. Having come to the sport with a dodgy back I am very conscious of the need for good posture whilst paddling. I see a lot of Hobie drivers laid well back whilst pedalling. Some are almost reclining. 
On the occasions I slip into a bad position I notice that the pressure on the top of the backrest increases and therefore by extension causes a forward force on the seat part. Lie back enough and the force applied throught the backrest, forward, may be just enough of an angle to work the plugs loose. 
I know from experience that it's my poor posture that causes the seat straps to lengthen involuntarily and the backrest to recline. 
I dont imagine this is a problem whilst paddling as you are forced to have a forward leaning posture to use the paddle.
Another side effect of poor pedalling posture is numb toes. Anyone get those??
As we get older and through lack of upper body exercise the ability to maintain a good posture for long periods gets harder. The one thing the paddlers have over the peddalers is the amount of upper body workout they get. We get none! I know quite a few Hobie owners that do other upper body exercise outside of kayak fishing.
If you fish inthe estuaries and drift up and back with the tide then lying down to fish shouldnt be an issue. If you need to cover a lot of miles then its like any other sport you choose to do. You have to be fit and train the muscles you need to do the sport. I dont think the mirage kayaks were designed with lazy, lardy old geezers in mind.
I hate to agree with earlier comments... but... Its time to HARDEN UP boys.


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

I never got numb toes until SWR. I dont know what changed as I had been out on trips in excess of 6 hours before without a problem, but now my toes get numb after about 1 hour regardless of what I do. No so much of a problem if I stop for 2 mins to get the feeling back, but when I am in a hurry to get somewhere and continue with numb toes, they can then stay that way for the next 24 hours.

As for the slipping buckles on the seat, they only slip when I move around. If I am pedalling, they tend to stay in place until I stop and lean forward to get a lure out, then when I lean back again they slip 2+ inches, and normally only on one side which is the most annoying part of the whole thing.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

if its any comfort to you Hobie owners, the Hobie seats are waaaaaayyy more comfortable than the 'standard' ocean kayak seats which resemble a piece of thin cardboard. I have the Hobie seat with the 2 forward and 2 rear straps and it clips easily onto my prowler.

However I still get a numb bum after a few hours (along with tight hammys). Might be time to look into one of these flash you beaut Apex 1 seats......


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

gra said:


> Now, must go find some hardener for my pussy. I hate cats. And geckos.Gra


LOL... Gra
I think you just need to marry it and it will go hard. Freeze over even in some cases!!


----------



## Jeprox (Apr 6, 2007)

Just had a phone conversation with Mal to make sure he wasn't ripping his party frock over this and we were saying that it's a good thing we're discussing seats and not stools. This conversation would have a life of it's own if that was the case!


----------



## Sunhobie (Jun 22, 2006)

gra said:


> Interestingly, as in Paulo's thread, it has been noted that I lay a long way back, in fact generally my cart wheels touch my shoulder blades. Not sure that makes me a lardy, lazy old geezer though, I just think I need to sort out my seat.
> Gra


Gra, why don't you remove the seat altogether and glue a mattress in????
That should sort it 8)


----------



## Sunhobie (Jun 22, 2006)

hahahah.


----------



## Craig (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi Gra

You been catching many fish sitting like that? Bring us that Revo, on your way pick up one of those $18 Banana lounges at Bunnings and some large self tappers, we'll mount an Outrigger kit (training wheels) and solve all your seating dilemma's. Or you could bring me your current seat and let us have a look at it.


----------



## Jeprox (Apr 6, 2007)

> occy wrote:
> By the way Jeprox, did you know we have a shop here in Sydney (Drummoyne) called (wait for it) the Stool Shop. I crack up every time I drive past.
> 
> Drummoyne has some great stores. My favourite is the Kilt Rental Shop.


So many funny buggers in one place, feels like I'm still in the Navy. Regular little Comedy Store this joint!


----------



## Jeprox (Apr 6, 2007)

I must confess that I've already got a ton of useful information from so many of you ( Yes even you Mal ???) and Thank you for your contributions. On top of that the "dickhead factor" that keeps bubbling through this thread has me barely able to wipe the silly bloody grin off my dial. You guys crack me up!


----------



## Jeprox (Apr 6, 2007)

Gra,
Have you had a look at an Apex 1 seat? The rear straps are attached top and bottom through an adjustable buckle. Gives excellent ridgidity in the back. I'll bring mine along to next Thursday's meeting if you want.

Jeff


----------



## Craig (Aug 10, 2007)

For those still reading this post wanting to solve the plug issue..............as has been suggested, I think it has a lot to do with posture and sitting position but if the seat keeps moving I'd consider getting 50mm velcro, and some Quik Grip, glue 2 strips on the bottom of the seat and the seat pan.............problem solved!!!


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

Couldn't you just attach the velcro to your backside and the yak :| ? No slippage for sure then  . No, then you would be back to that whole eskimo roll thing like a sik and also have to wear no pants :shock: .....Silly suggestion, forget I mentioned it  . :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink: 
Cheers
Mike


----------

